# Power steering line condensation



## theone (Sep 15, 2007)

I was filling up the windshield wiper fluid and saw what appears to be condensation in the power steering line reservoir
Its a 2011 Chevy cruze LTZ.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

That's not a power steering fluid reservoir.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Possibly concerned but for a different reason. W/w tank should be on right near the front - typically with a blue cap.


----------



## theone (Sep 15, 2007)

So its the coolant line?? Thanks


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> Possibly concerned but for a different reason. W/w tank should be on right near the front - typically with a blue cap.


If I remember correctly the windshield washer reservoir will be on the driver's side, in front of the battery on the Chev Cruz.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

theone said:


> So its the coolant line?? Thanks



The condensation is,, in the coolant surge tank shown in your photo as Chris mentioned. He took the time to post a picture that indicates this, with reference to your question.
If the tank is empty then you probably have condensation in the line as well since the antifreeze level is low.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nut'n'Done said:


> If I remember correctly the windshield washer reservoir will be on the driver's side, in front of the battery on the Chev Cruz.


Ha. Ya, I guess I should have clarified - right side if you're standing at the open hood scratching your head wondering where stuff goes.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Your coolant should be about 50% water, so you should expect a little condensation in the overflow tank from time to time.


----------



## theone (Sep 15, 2007)

huesmann said:


> Your coolant should be about 50% water, so you should expect a little condensation in the overflow tank from time to time.


Thank you


----------



## theone (Sep 15, 2007)

lenaitch said:


> Ha. Ya, I guess I should have clarified - right side if you're standing at the open hood scratching your head wondering where stuff goes.


Yes, Thanks.

I guess I should be clear, I was filling the WW fluid and I looked up at the coolant surge tank and saw condensation.


----------



## theone (Sep 15, 2007)

Nut'n'Done said:


> The condensation is,, in the coolant surge tank shown in your photo as Chris mentioned. He took the time to post a picture that indicates this, with reference to your question.
> If the tank is empty then you probably have condensation in the line as well since the antifreeze level is low.


Yes he did. Thanks again


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

Since your Cruz is a 2011, not knowing mileage etc.
Visually check the antifeeze level on the tank before you set out for a drive.
If it's below the add line, fill to the add line.
Then check the level once you get back. The engine should be up to temperature,
with the heat on high defrost. The level should be at the full hot level. Within reason...
It would be a good idea to check the concentration as well if you feel it has not been done under routine maintenance.
I keep mine in the -40 range come fall since we have cold winters up our way.


----------



## theone (Sep 15, 2007)

Nut'n'Done said:


> Since your Cruz is a 2011, not knowing mileage etc.
> Visually check the antifeeze level on the tank before you set out for a drive.
> If it's below the add line, fill to the add line.
> Then check the level once you get back. The engine should be up to temperature,
> ...


thank you


----------

